# ,

## Mihailvologda

/ (211  213)  01.01.05....

----------


## RomaH

213
          211,        .
     1          -     ,  211        :Frown:

----------

213!

RomaH,     : 
               .

                          :  (211)   (213)

----------


## Rezeda

-          110200,     .
,          ,   : ( -)*13%,             ;
   ;
-  ,  -

----------

,      .
         ,                   ...
              ,        ,            ,            (  -)*13%=

----------


## Rezeda

-,     213  211    ,      ?!         ,         :Frown: 



> (  -)*13%=


-    (   ,   )

----------

...

----------


## Rezeda

** ,  :Wink:

----------


## BorisG

> -, ...    ,      ?!


.      ,       .

----------


## RomaH

-           -         
1-

....
???

----------


## Tatiana V.

,     (    127),    "110100  
         ,            (   ,     ,         ), ",    , ,        110100 -   211,   110200 ( 213).    ,         110200.        ,     ,     ,   211.

----------


## Tatiana V.

-     (  ,  / 211   / 213),       . ,     /   ,     (   )   .       -        .

----------


## RomaH

-    
      110110    
      -      -    10000 ,   -     ?

----------


## Tatiana V.

"" -   ,   ( ), -   ""   .    .  : ,  / 10000=   110200,   1300=   110110,     110110,  8700=   110200.      :     110110 1300=,     110200 1300=,     .      /   110110   10000=     1300=  110110,    8700=,     110110 - 7400=,   110200 - 1300=.             / (   ,   4     ),      110200.   ,      - ,          110200.

----------


## Rezeda

040101226 030201730,     030301830 030405226?

----------

> _ -, ...    ,      ?! _





> .      ,       .


  !
        ,              ...

         (           )         ...

         ...?     ?   :Wink:

----------


## Tatiana V.

> 


 -     -  (, , ,   ..)?   ,         ,        ., ..   ,   226,     226 (. 114)

----------

> 


  .  :Smilie:       ,     ...

 , (   )... ,   ,    ,    "   ..." ...       ( ) ... "   " (     :Smilie:  ),              0 (,      0),    -    .  :Smilie:

----------


## BorisG

> !


 ?   :Stick Out Tongue:  



> ,              ...


  .     .   :Stick Out Tongue:           .         ,    .   :Wink:  



> ...


 ,    ,   ,       .       ,    ** .   :Wink:  

PS:    ,      1   ,   . 
  ,     ,     ,   ,   .

----------

?
       ?

=( - )*13% -  
   -     
 -        
 -       
 -      

                .
     600     1000                     ?

----------

> .     .            .         ,    .


 



> ,              ...


                                  ....

----------

BorisG               ....

----------

** ,      ?  :Smilie: 




> .


  :Smilie:  **...      **



> 


** , ...    ?   ,   ( )  ,     :Smilie: 

:    :Smilie:

----------

:
   10 .
 600.
    1000.

   20             400.
         ?

----------

-,          .

            ?


   10 .
 600.
    1000.

   20             300.
         ? 

              ?

----------

> 


        - 
 "  "

                 ,           .
                          ...

     .

   :
               (   -     )                            ,      ,        ,                  ....
                       ....

----------

127    1  2005          10.12.2004 N 114.    -    211....(226) :-)

----------

...    400       ...( )       ,        -,   - ,    20000...
  "       "  ...       ?   " "  ,

----------

.         ,         . 
             ... 
** ""   " "   ?
          -              ... 
       ...
** :

*"   213     211 "*
               213      213 
(      226     213    226)

*"        212  213 "*
            ,

----------


## Tatiana V.

"      ,    ,          " (  ),               ,  "       ( -  )          " (  ).       ,

----------

> 213      213


, ,   , ,       ..   ...     ,         ,    . :-)

----------


## RomaH

-     ,       211 (     211        )

----------

RomaH :
! :-)

----------


## Tatiana V.

!

----------

"    ,       ?"
            ?

     ,              ...
                            ...          .

   :
*(     211        )* 
                213 ,     213   26%   211...             -           213 ...                          213   261                       ...

----------


## Tatiana V.

> ?


 ,    ,       ,      ,

----------


## BorisG

> ...


   ...



> ,              ...


    ,     ,              ,    ,   1  2001 , ..  ** ,       ,     ,     1.       ,    ,       (      ) ,      ,  "       "   :Stick Out Tongue: 

PS:         ...     .

----------

,          .      .
      213     211 . 
   211   ,   340  ,        ?
       ?

----------


## Tatiana V.

,             ,         .   1    , ..    . !      : , , , , ,  (  ).

----------

> : , , , , ,  (  ).


         213            ,   211         ...? 
          .
(   ?  :Smilie:  )

----------

:
      ,    :


100 - 
13 -  
------------------------
87  -    


100 - 
13 -  
------------------------
87  -    





> : , , , , ,  (  ).


       ?
 211  74 . 
 213  100 
   13       213      ?

----------


## Gross

,    ,        ,  ,     ,           .     .        . 

          , ,  .         .           .    ,   70    5.      .  ,     ,        5    ,     5. 

               5            5      ,     "". 

             5     ,        5,   .    9     ,     ,     .            .

  ...     .   ,   "/"      ,  ,      10 000 .,   ,  8 000 .   ,  2 000 .   .    7 000 .   ,  3 000 .   .    ,           10 000 .,   .    ()  .        -   ?        ,             (  )      5. 

    , ,   ,   -  ,  ,      ...

,           ... ,   ...

----------

http://sovbuh.ru/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=162
.6

----------

,        213.

----------


## BorisG

> 9     ,     ,     .


    . 100%         ,     ,    -.      ,        .   ,           .



> ,           ... ,   ...


   ,       .

----------

> , ,   ,   -  ,  ,      ...


..                     :Smilie: 

     ,             (    ,  ,     ... ..        )          ? 
.. - 52           ,      2000.    ?

  (  -      )   ...
     -           :        -          20000                       .

----------


## Gross

-  -.    .      ,      -  ,         ... 

,  .         .

----------


## BorisG

> -  -.


     ?
  ,      ,      ,     20 .  ,  ,     .
           .
  ...



> ...    -  ,         ...


 **

----------


## Gross

...      ,       ?

----------


## BorisG

> ...      ,       ?


       "",    , " ",  ,    .   :Wink:           ,    .

----------


## Gross

,   ""  ...    , ...    ,  ...       -   ...      - ...((( 

    ?

----------

> ?


... ****     -       __  :Smilie:  __  .  :Frown:

----------


## BorisG

> , ...    ,  ...     ?


 .            .       2  ,         .   :Wink:  
      "   "      .   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## BorisG

> ...    -       __  __  .


         .          ""       .   ,         ,    ...
...    .   :Wink:

----------

*BorisG*, ...   " " (   ) .  :Smilie:   :Smilie: 
...  ...    .  :Smilie:

----------


## BorisG

> ...   ...


          .        ...   :Wink:

----------


## Irnka

, ,      ,  ,       -  .49,    /  /,       ,        .         ,      .    ?
    ,       ?   ,     20 /  ,    211 ,      211,212,213 .      ?   ,  ,     .           (-),      .     ,     .    ,  .    .  13 %   ,   .    .              ,    213     213  .           ,     .     ,    ,   .   .       .   ,         /    .
,   .      .   ?

----------

...         ,         .
        ,       ,               .
            ...

                ,      .

      (     :Frown:  )       -    ,  , ,     ....
       -  .          .

  212        .

       ...

      221-226?  :Smilie:

----------


## Plesen~

> -  .49,    /  /,       ,        . .    ?


    ?   /  ,  / , (   )-...  ,,    -      ...      ,.0504401,   **  -  :-)

----------


## Plesen~

> 221-226?


  ,       -        :-)

----------

> 221-226?


  :Smilie: 
              9     :Smilie: 

 -       (  210  - - -     )         .

----------


## Irnka

> ?   /  ,  / , (   )-...  ,,    -      ...      ,.0504401,   **  -  :-)


  70   ,   107          1.10.  .         .
    -  ,        .     , ..      .   .            .  ,   .   ?

----------

...

  ?
     1  2005 . N 02-14-10/607 

 :Smilie:

----------


## Teap

,   .    ?   ,        .   :
/ 2000 
/  1000
 390
 ,        ,         .


 :
 211
  2000-260=1740
  260
  2000

 213
  1000-130=870
  130
  1000


 211
  2000-390=1610
  390
  2000

 213
  1000
  0
  1000

,    , .  

  :
  02-14-10/607           ,         ,          213.  ?
 :
    .    /    . ,      .        .      ,         ,          . 
 ,      ,     . ,      .     ,              .     ,   ,   ,  . 

,       



> ,  , ,     ....
>        -  .


          ,        
,           .      (    213      )      (        ).

----------


## Yashka

> ,   .


    ?   ?       ?   :Embarrassment:  



> ,  ,                            10.12.2004 .  114           .
> ...
>  213    :
>     ,       ,           ,       : 
>   ; 
>    ; 
>     ,          ;
> ,          ; 
>                      19.05.1995 .  81-    ,  ;
> ...

----------


## Teap

,     :Smilie:  
    .     .    .             (     -     150  :Wow:     -). 
 ,        .       ?     ?   :Wink:

----------


## Yashka

> ,


  :Smilie:  




> .


   70?       :Embarrassment:  
    -   ,     ,       (     ).
 ,    ,      , .   :Frown:  
 :Wink:  




> (     -     150     -).


 -   ,     .     .  , ,    ()




> ,        .       ?     ?


  :Smilie:  
 -,     ,       (   ).
  ,  , ,       ?    .

----------


## Teap

.    .                      ,    .  ,        , ,  ,    ..  ..   .        ,         .   


> -


 ,  150       ?   150  ?    .      .  ,       .

----------


## Yashka

> .    .


 



> 211
>   2000-390=1610
>   390
>  2000
> 
>  213
>   1000
>   0
>  1000


     .
 ,  ,         .         :Smilie:       .        .
        .

----------


## Teap

> 


 
   ,                 .          2000    1000     211  213   2000  1000!   !      . 
  ,     



> .      (    213      )      (        ).


    . 

,   ,  .   ,        .

----------

*Teap*,              ,               :

     :
      ,    :


100 - 
13 -  
------------------------
87  -    


100 - 
13 -  
------------------------
87  -    

       ?
 211  74 . 
 213  100 
   13       213      ?      .

:
     : , , , , ,  (  ).

..             ...

----------


## Teap

,    (     ) 
      ,       87  87.       .     

100 - 
26 -  
------------------------
74  -    


100 - 
------------------------
100  -    

    .             ..    .   , ,   ..
        ,    .    ,    .   ,  ,  .

----------

213 ...
             213...
          213             ...

   !        :Smilie: 

      ,               ...        ... 

 :Frown: 

   ,    .  :Smilie:  

           ?

----------


## Irnka

.      (      -  ).      .       .     ,     ,     .   -  212 .   ,    .     213 .    ,     .        .    ,       . ,  . ,      . ,     .

----------

.
          30405       .
          ...
     ,            ,        .

                 ... 
        ... 

              210 ,      4 .
   ...
                10   
(       ,    210      2-3    )

        ,  -    :Frown:

----------

01/04/05.  02-14-10/607
 213
          ,       ,   .

----------

,           ,                213      ...

       ,            . 
              .

----------


## elder

1.          .
...        ..     ,               ,  .     ,                     .

2.  ... -  (  )   .        ,   ,            ,              ,        ,     ""         .              ...   ... 

3.       .  ,        .  ,   .    (""   )  ,   (        ),   .         . ,           ?     -       ,        ......   ,           (                ,  ..    ).

  ...

----------


## BorisG

> ... 2.  ... -  (  )   .        ,   ,            ,              ,        ,     ""         . ...


...  ,         , ,   "  "     ...

----------


## Teap

> ...  ,         , ,   "  "     ...


  :Wow: 
    .  .    Elder-,         ,      :Big Grin:

----------


## Plesen~

,  ?    ? :Smilie:

----------


## BorisG

> ,  ?


 :Wow:   ...           :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Plesen~

-        .,      ? 
            -       :Smilie: )

----------


## Teap

. ,  ,  .     ,   (,   )    .     :Embarrassment:

----------


## elder

"",      "   ,     ..."   :Wink:  
...    : "       "   :Stick Out Tongue: 
     ,    .
PS         :yes:

----------

!!!!     !!!!     211,  212 (..   )    213.................    ,        .211? ?        ?!!!

----------

- .
 -  ,      :Smilie: .

----------

a     1  2005 . N 02-14-10/607     -    ?      .    ?   -    -   213,   ...  ,        - - .          -               .  ,   303.01    -    -          .     ,    -  ( 302-)

----------

.  , , ,    .        .        ???

----------


## 2

\,     .    - 13%  \,      \.  1, ,  .         ,    ,    13%   .

----------


## margo46

> .  , , ,    .        .        ???


. :yes:

----------

, ,            211 ??      213??   ...

----------


## Belka-belka

2     211,   -   .

----------

,    213??       ?     ,     :-)

----------


## okst

,           /.
        ,      -  213  211 .

----------

211  (      ),     211.     213,    213.   :yes:

----------

!!!   ))  !

----------

213 ,

----------

